# New rescue



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

She looks lovely


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Luna's beautiful, congratulations!

Thank for you for adopting. 

Great pictures.


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you lol sorry so many pics I think she's beautiful 
She's a little skinny but I just got her and I'm sure she will fill out with better food  and she's so smart too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I enjoyed the pictures, you can never have too many.

When I adopted my boy from my County H.S., he was 15-20 lbs. underweight. It took a couple of months before he gained enough weight before the Vet would even neuter him. He had some stomach issues off and on for about a month, once that was cleared up and I found a food that worked him for him, he started gaining weight, filling out and his coat came in. He weighs around 75-76 lbs. now. 

Luna will get there, jut be patient and give it time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sable*

Sable

A huge congratulations to you and Luna.
Luna is just beautiful.
I'm sure she can use a fence, too.
Please post my pics and we want to hear more about her.
I have adopted two dogs from shelters and they have been WONDERFUL!!


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

I just got her today the local hs wouldn't adopt her out until she was spayed 
She was a stray and they said she was about 2 years old I have her first vet appointment this Friday she was spayed yesterday so I guess they didn't think she was too skinny the hs said she is a lab/ dane mix but she's so skinny I think she looks a little greyhound too 
But maybe after she puts on some weight I won't think so lol 
She has been laying around and sleeping a lot today I'm guessing she's still in a some pain 
She's pretty good on leash so far (i took her on a short 20 min walk) pulls a little but learning really quickly not to pull she is just so sweet 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Congratulations she is beautiful. No one will ever turn away from pictures. I love her name.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's lovely--congrats and best wishes for many years of doggy love. I'm sure she'll look a completely different dog in about two-three months. It will take her a while to really know that she's "home." It's great that you chose so carefully and got a dog that fits your lifestyle. If she does have greyhound and Dane in her, you've probably got a couch potato on your hands, LOL. (Unless the Lab part takes over. ) I hope you'lll stick around and share pictures of her as she fills in and settles.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless you for rescuing and opening up your heart and home to a BIG black dog! Black dogs in rescues or shelters have the hardest time finding forever homes. Luna is one lucky girl!!
Hope that you and Luna have many, many happy years together.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

She's beautiful! One lucky pup! Congrats!


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you 
I think I'm pretty lucky and she just might be a couch potato lol all she does is lay on one of her beds so far and she love walks 
She is so skinny does anyone have any ideas on ways to help her gain a healthy weight? Or will that just come naturally with time? 














Do you think she looks like a dane? Or lab? Greyhound ? Or something else? Probably a mix of a few dogs but I think it's fun to guess  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Weight gain will happen on it's own, with a good food and regular meals, she will fill out just fine. I have fostered a number of very skinny, bony dogs, and have found that regular meals, and lots of love, is all it takes.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

She's a beauty! I can see Dane in her. I agree with Charliethree, all of my rescues have gained their weight just with normal meals after they settled in. Sometimes that can happen quickly but some dogs take a little longer to understand that they are finally home. Good luck and keep the pictures coming


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you
I will be changing her food from purina to fromm I bought both already and next week I will start the switch slowly hopefully that will help 
The hs says she weighs 72 lbs right now 
This is the setup I have for her while I go to work 







She has the entire spare bedroom but
She hates her pen she whines the whole time so far I had her stay in it for an hour to try to get her use to it a little bit but she hates it  
Any ideas to make it easier for her? Or just let her whine until she gets use to it? 
I did try staying in it for a bit and giving her treats while she's in there but she still hates it 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry so many questions I just haven't had a dog in a long time 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

She is so pretty! She has a very long elegant body . I hope she knows about the great life ahead of her! Thank you for rescuing!


----------



## Woods Woman (Jul 13, 2013)

She is a beautiful dog, so graceful looking. I'm sure you will be happy together!

I love all the pics!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She is lovely. Thank you for adopting her.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Lucky girl!


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

Well I just got back from the vet 
The hs said she was 72 lbs the vet says she is only 61 and she needs to gain 15 lbs or so 
The vet also says she is not 2 but closer to 4 and has had at least 1 litter of puppies 
I don't care how old she is but it means we won't have as long together which sucks  
Oh and she has been licking her incision while I'm at work so they have her the cone 







She hates it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*How is she*



Sable said:


> I just got her today the local hs wouldn't adopt her out until she was spayed
> She was a stray and they said she was about 2 years old I have her first vet appointment this Friday she was spayed yesterday so I guess they didn't think she was too skinny the hs said she is a lab/ dane mix but she's so skinny I think she looks a little greyhound too
> But maybe after she puts on some weight I won't think so lol
> She has been laying around and sleeping a lot today I'm guessing she's still in a some pain
> ...



How is she feeling today. It takes a couple of days for them to feel better after being spayed. Make sure she doesn't lick her stitches. Use the Cone around her neck (collar of shame) if you need to. You can buy them at petsmart or petco or ask your vet for one, if the Humane Society did not give her one.


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

She is more active today then she has been since I got her 
And she finally ate! 
I mixed wet dog food with her dry she gobbled it all up 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations to both you & Luna!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

She died and went to heaven......thank you!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad Saboe is eating now. I bet she'll start putting went on nicely.min a week or so when she can move freely, I bet you'll have a livle, lovely girl on your hands. Please keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

Good to hear she's eating now - one of mine won't eat only dried food, he has to have wet food with it 

I hope she's feeling better soon after her op. 

I bet she does think she's died and gone to heaven - bless her. 

As for the pen, she'll get used to it, when she sees she's not left in it forever and that you're around and loving her. She'll start to settle - at the moment, she might not quite believe she's staying


----------



## Sable (Aug 22, 2012)

She hated the plastic cone so much I had to get something else lol
She seems to not mind this as much I highly recommend when you need a cone to get these inflatable ones instead 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You've got a great set up for Luna. 

I had to get my girl use to a crate also-she was two when I adopted her.

I started out by giving her treats in it. I left the door open, put a treat in there or something for her to chew on such as an antler. She was able to go in and out whenever she wanted. I then started feeding her in there again leaving the door open. 

I started closing her up in there when I would be gone for just a few minutes. I'd give her a treat, leave for a short period, then come back. I gradually increased the amount of time I would be gone giving her a treat each time. She eventually got where she would go in on her own whenever I would leave. I get the treat and she would automatically go in. 

I no longer have to crate her when I'm gone, she turns 9 in Dec.

Luna will gain weight gradually with being on good food. When I adopted my boy, he was 15-20 lbs. underweight. He also had some stomach issues, made several trips to the Vet to be dewormed twice again, stomach meds. I had to switch his dog food also, he has a sensitive stomach. I feed both of my Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach. Once I made the switch to it, he started gaining weight and filling out. It just took finding the right food that worked for him.


----------

